# mk1 caddy ICE system!



## kingofthehonda (Jun 6, 2007)

i know thats tough to make really nice sound system in mk1 caddy but i will try to put nice in-dash speakers (3 1/2") for high and mid and reasonable subwoofer under the seat. I dont feel to cut the door panels to put the speakers in to the skinny doors also. The head unit will be oldschool appearance but a lil more high tech(dont want to cut my dash bezel) and boosted antenna with an iphone charger aux input. My time frame for this project is a week. 
If there is an advice please let me know , also if there is already been done systems for mk1 caddy pls post pics with details, thanks


----------



## somedumbjerk (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm working on my system, and troubleshooting a bit. the caddy came with a kenwood headunit. it works well enough that i'm not replacing it yet. i bought a Rockford Fosgate sub enclosure and a RF amp. i made a ghetto-tastic speaker box out of particle board, and i plan on making it a bit prettier. i also plan on putting two more speakers, either between the seats or under the glove box on some downfire type nonsense. the dash speakers are a joke. you can't hear them over the engine idling. i'm going to pop 'em out and put in tweeters or something later when i do the other speakers and second amp. the amp for the woofer is pulling too much power with my headlights relayed, so i am looking for a high output alternator. 

again the box is ghetto, i threw it together as a temporary placeholder, and to make sure i like the position enough to make a nicer box and carpet it. 

speakers:










woofer behind passenger seat (the amp behind the drivers seat. still ample foot room on both):


----------



## kingofthehonda (Jun 6, 2007)

look really good so far i think some touch-up will make the speaker box (between shifter and heater box) good. 

I put infinity kappa's on dash stock places and bought kenwood amplified subwoofer under the seat, my head unit is kinda rare jensen with all electronic inside but can be install without cutting the shaft style bezel what i wanna keep that way. Also i install aux input and iphone dock. They look pretty good and sound is almost perfect then what i expect. Pics will come soon.


----------

